# Cancer warning signs in dogs



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

There are several cancer warning signs in dogs and some of them will be very obvious, while others will be very discreet and hard to spot. However, as an owner, if you understand these warning signs as well as cancer itself, it will be much easier for you to identify them. This is critical with any disease, but with cancer, identifying it very early can make the difference between a normal life compared to one that may be seriously challenged, as well as life and death in some cases.

Cancer, even with the recent advances, still accounts for over 50 percent of all the deaths in dogs that are ten years old or older. However, it was not that long ago that if your dog was diagnosed with cancer, it was considered to be an automatic death sentence as it was only a matter of time before this killer came for your dog. That has changed drastically in the last few years and the research that is ongoing with both human as well as dog cancer is advancing faster with each passing year.

Because of this, the more you know about the cancer warning signs in dogs as well as what some of the basic terms mean, the better prepared you will be in protecting your dog. 

Cancer Terms:

One of the first important steps for any owner in identifying the cancer warning signs in dogs is to understand what some of the basic terms actually mean. Most owners are not professionally trained, and if you are not, the terms themselves can be frightening without a full understanding. 

The first place to start is with the term cancer itself. Cancer is identified as any malignant or cellular tumor, and these are then divided into two major groups; carcinoma and sarcomas. The term tumor is defined as a swelling or a cardinal sign of inflammation, and a new growth of tissue in which there is cell multiplication that is both uncontrolled and progressive is referred to a neoplasm. A neoplasm is also a tumor, but the key to this term is abnormal, as well as new. These tumors will then be identified by two other terms; benign or malignant.

The term benign brings immediate relief in an owners mind, but it can still be dangerous. Benign implies that the tumor is lacking the proper properties to become invasive and metastasis, which refers to the tumors ability to spread. Benign tumors will also show a lesser degree of abnormality than malignant tumors. A malignant tumor will cause an owner to react completely opposite, and there is a very good reason for this.

Malignant tumors do have the properties to be both invasive as well as metastasis, which mean they can and do spread. They also display cells that have a wide range of varying characteristics, and it this fact that allows them to spread very rapidly in some cases if they are not stopped. The term carcinoma refers to a malignant tumor or growth that is made up of epithelial cells that can infiltrate the surrounding tissues, and as a result, allows them to metastases or spread. 

A Sarcoma is also a malignant tumor that originates either from the connective tissue in your dogs body, their blood, or their lymphatic tissues. However, there are still two terms in dealing with cancer warning signs in dogs; a growth or a lump. A growth refers to any kind of an abnormal increase in the size of tissue in your dog, and a lump implies a growth or fluid filled cyst. It can also refer to any structure that rises above the normal surface of your dogs tissue plane. 

Warning signs:

Cancer warning signs in dogs can appear anywhere on or in your dogs body as it can be localized, meaning it is confined to one central location, or it can spread and invade both adjacent tissues as well as spread throughout their body. It is estimated by the medical community that cancer attacks dogs at about the same rate it attacks humans and still accounts for fifty percent of all older dog deaths. All of the first set of cancer warning signs will involve tumors, with skin tumors being the most common. 

All skin tumors in dogs will be either lumps or a mass of some type that appear their skin and can include melanomas, lipomas, as well as basil cell and mast cell tumors. The next most common sign is with Lymphoma, but in most cases you will not be able to spot this form other than by the symptoms. This form of cancer affects your dogs digestive tract as well as their liver. It will cause vomiting, diarrhea, as well as a yellow tinge to develop in your dogs gums as well as their skin. 

It can also cause your dog to cough, which is the worst warning sound you will ever hear from your dog. If you ever hear your dog cough other than to clear their throat if they have eaten or drank too quickly, you need to have it checked immediately. Mammary gland tumors will be the next set of cancer warning signs and are the most common form of cancer in older female dogs that have not been spayed. 

It is estimated that over fifty percent of all of the tumors in dogs are mammary tumors, and of these, over fifty percent are malignant. However, this tumor you can spot as it will begin to appear in your dogs breast tissue and you can easily feel them if you examine the area on a regular basis. The next form of tumor that you need to watch for is abdominal tumors, but this is another one you cannot see or feel. However, you can very easily see the symptoms, as you dog will begin to lose weight for no reason, start to become weak, as well as develop very pale gums. 

They will also start to vomit, but it will not be a gaging type of vomiting; instead it will be a protracted form that will be explosive in nature. There are also two other warning signs to watch for; diarrhea that is persistent, as well as an enlarging of their abdomen or stomach area. The last of the cancer warning signs that involve tumors will be testicular tumors. These tumors are the second most common tumors in intact male dogs and these are very easy to identify as your dog will have one normal sized testicle and one that is enlarged. 

More warning signs:

Cancer warning signs in dogs also have a list of general warning signs that you can watch for. This list begins with any type of lump or growth that grows very quickly, a firm mass that seems to be attached to an underlying tissue, as well as a pigmented mass. However, this pigmented mass will also begin to change, and this is yet another sign. If your dog has a sore or any type of wound that does not heal, a difficult time in eating or swallowing, as well as a loss of weight or appetite, these are also more cancer warning signs in dogs. 

However, the list is still not complete, as it also includes any type of repeated vomiting, especially if your dog is in their middle to late ages. Coughing or any type of labored breathing, bloody urine or a difficulty in urinating, as well as a straining to defecate, are also signs you can watch for. If your dog suddenly becomes very lethargic, especially if they are normally very active, are also warning signs as is a sudden lameness. 

Summary:

Cancer warning signs in dogs and the symptoms can be very easy to identify if you understand what to watch for, especially as your dog gets older. What is extremely important for any owner to remember is that just like cancer in humans, early detection can mean the difference between life and death in most cases, but by no means is it any longer an automatic death sentence. 

References:

Rutteman, GR; Withrow, SJ; MacEwen, EG. Tumors of the mammary gland. In Withrow, SJ; MacEwen, EG (eds). Small Animal Clinical Oncology. W.B. Saunders Co. Philadelphia, PA; 2001:455-477.

Sorenmo K. Canine mammary gland tumors. Veterinary Clinics of North America: Small Animal Practice 2003; 33: 573-596. 

Mitchener, K. The commandments of cancer care. Presented at the 2002 Wisconsin Veterinary Medical Association Convention, Milwaukee, WI. October 12, 2002.

Ettinger, S; Feldman, E. Veterinary Internal Medicine 5th Edition. W.B. Saunders Co. Philadelphia, PA; 2000.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

That is so hilarious. We obviously dont need to have vets or scans or blood tests any more :lol: And all our old dogs with lipomas are going to die a horrible death (and my husband who has been well covered in fatty lumps for many years and had surgery to remove the more annoying ones.)


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

FEWill: why are you persisting in starting these threads? Are you a vet (that's retorical--you clearly have no medical training as there are so many errors in your posts).

You are scare mongering and not helping anyone!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

FEWill said:


> There are several cancer warning signs in dogs and some of them will be very obvious, while others will be very discreet and hard to spot. However, as an owner, if you understand these warning signs as well as cancer itself, it will be much easier for you to identify them. This is critical with any disease, but with cancer, identifying it very early can make the difference between a normal life compared to one that may be seriously challenged, as well as life and death in some cases.
> 
> Cancer, even with the recent advances, still accounts for over 50 percent of all the deaths in dogs that are ten years old or older. However, it was not that long ago that if your dog was diagnosed with cancer, it was considered to be an automatic death sentence as it was only a matter of time before this killer came for your dog. That has changed drastically in the last few years and the research that is ongoing with both human as well as dog cancer is advancing faster with each passing year.
> 
> ...


That's very presumptuous of you. Not to menition patronising.



FEWill said:


> The first place to start is with the term cancer itself. Cancer is identified as any malignant or cellular tumor, and these are then divided into two major groups; carcinoma and sarcomas.


Incorrect



FEWill said:


> The term tumor is defined as a swelling or a cardinal sign of inflammation, and a new growth of tissue in which there is cell multiplication that is both uncontrolled and progressive is referred to a neoplasm. A neoplasm is also a tumor, but the key to this term is abnormal, as well as new. These tumors will then be identified by two other terms; benign or malignant.


This doesn't even make sense.



FEWill said:


> The term benign brings immediate relief in an owners mind, but it can still be dangerous. Benign implies that the tumor is lacking the proper properties to become invasive and metastasis, which refers to the tumors ability to spread. Benign tumors will also show a lesser degree of abnormality than malignant tumors. A malignant tumor will cause an owner to react completely opposite, and there is a very good reason for this.


This also does not make any sense. (if you mean what I think you mean, then it's wrong)



FEWill said:


> Malignant tumors do have the properties to be both invasive as well as metastasis, which mean they can and do spread. They also display cells that have a wide range of varying characteristics, and it this fact that allows them to spread very rapidly in some cases if they are not stopped. The term carcinoma refers to a malignant tumor or growth that is made up of epithelial cells that can infiltrate the surrounding tissues, and as a result, allows them to metastases or spread.


The word you are looking for is metastasise The rest is such a generalisation as to be usless



FEWill said:


> A Sarcoma is also a malignant tumor that originates either from the connective tissue in your dogs body, their blood, or their lymphatic tissues. However, there are still two terms in dealing with cancer warning signs in dogs; a growth or a lump. A growth refers to any kind of an abnormal increase in the size of tissue in your dog, and a lump implies a growth or fluid filled cyst. It can also refer to any structure that rises above the normal surface of your dogs tissue plane.


This wouldn't even get you a Standard Grade in Biology :lol:

I can't be bothered going through the rest, but I would like to know what your qualifications are that give you the right to preach to the rest of us?


----------



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Wowsome of you are really interesting

The intent is to help just one dog or one cat that may have an issuejust oneit may be yoursthat may not otherwise have a chanceand you call this fear mongering?

In the US we call it writing articles and we do have freedom of speech and some of us can think without blinders and out of the box on some issuesand if your recallwe had a slight war over our rights and your thoughts

Is it really that bad in the UK that you cant think for yourself?Good Gawd that is sad

On this article, tell me one thing that is wrong or at least in your mind incorrectjust one

But then back it up with some actual facts and referenceswe call that researchbut be careful with my degreesthey may actually surprise you
And then than I will inspect yours and that will be a lot of funI wait for the challenge

I will hold my tongue on everything else until you can show and document one thing that is 

And I too will research every reference that you place

Or, we can talk as people to people that actually pets

Frank


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I have actually refuted and challanged points you have made, not only on this thread, but on others and you have not answered even one of them.

I have no issue with people who post good, accurate information--or even just their view ob something, however you have chosen to post inaccurate information and dress it up as authoritative by the use of totally irrellevant references.

Can you answer at least one of my points please?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I cant comment on the recent thread but a while ago wii posted on DCM and tbh it was spot on, wherever the info originally came from i dont know but it was informative, easy to understand and i would have welcomed it when i was researching the disease also if ide have read it as symptoms was showing i would have certainly been more persistant with my vet than i was.
So i can only say if the other threads posted are as accurate then keep them coming.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Wouldn't you rather get your information from a reliable source? There's loads of good solid information about specific dieases available online. Just go to Cancer Research's site (it doesn't really matter that it's about humans, _mostly_ the disease process is the same) and you will get as much easy to understand information as you can cope with 

I checked out all the references in one of will's posts and some were unobtainable and others didn't even feature the issue he was talking about.

I really just want people to be aware that his/her information is, at best, unreliable, and at worst, scare mongering and dangerous :scared:


----------



## shepherd mush (Dec 22, 2010)

just to be clear ; can any UK vets who read this post comments ? 
i'd love to know if all these warning signs are correct . . . 
Although i realise that ANY problems noticed should be brought up with my vet . . . Just thought it might be an idea as the original poster is in Florida


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Although I do have a health background, a simple google will show some of the errors in his posts.


----------



## sandymere (Jan 4, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Although I do have a health background, a simple google will show some of the errors in his posts.


I'd agree, it's a funny post isn't it, "_but be careful with my degrees-they may actually surprise you_" (FEwill) is that degrees of insanity? I expect they wish to help but got a little lost:frown:.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd like to think I am big enough and mature enough to read FEwills post and research what I think. To be fair I wouldn't trust any post on this forum without doing some background reading of my own anyway. There are some members I respect opinions of more than others but if I was concerned I would consult my vet as any resposible owner would. I don't need to be told FEwill is talking crap as I would like to research the topic myself...but I may not read up on teh subject if FEwill hadn't broached the topic! his post, If the post makes me think and then makes me research it then encourages me to learn..what is wrong with that? :confused1:

I wouldn't have thought someone takes the opinions posted on here and follows them by the letter anyway? :lol:

Thanks for your contribution FEwill, it may be slightly inaccurate in places but has whet my appetite for knowledge and you have brought a worthy topic to the PetForums community. :thumbup:


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It really annoys me when someone posts information which is so inaccurate. I am aslo eager to know why he has not tried to defend himself against any of the points I have raised.

I don't think scare mongering is helpful at all.

So, Will, what do you say?


----------



## sandymere (Jan 4, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'd like to think I am big enough and mature enough to read FEwills post and research what I think. To be fair I wouldn't trust any post on this forum without doing some background reading of my own anyway. There are some members I respect opinions of more than others but if I was concerned I would consult my vet as any resposible owner would. I don't need to be told FEwill is talking crap as I would like to research the topic myself...but I may not read up on teh subject if FEwill hadn't broached the topic! his post, If the post makes me think and then makes me research it then encourages me to learn..what is wrong with that? :confused1:
> 
> I wouldn't have thought someone takes the opinions posted on here and follows them by the letter anyway? :lol:
> 
> Thanks for your contribution FEwill, it may be slightly inaccurate in places but has whet my appetite for knowledge and you have brought a worthy topic to the PetForums community. :thumbup:


My response may seem a little hard but there is good reason for this, the more serious the health problem the more accurate the information posted about it needs to be. There are many very good places that a poster could link to that would give sound, factual information to open a discussion and if they dont have the background to be able to do so themselves this would be a legitimate way to do so. Unfortunately FeWill doesnt have that depth of knowledge to write an essay for an open forum that is not going to be criticized for its inaccuracys. Misinformation on such a serious subject can and does cause fear and heart ache too many and needs to be answered!
I personally write long posts on complex subjects but I am always happy to get criticism and discussion and would not wish for any censorship of that criticism as that would stifle the learning process\ subject development. Lastly posting about the warning signs for cancer is not to be taken lightly.

PS I have a small abdominal Lipoma but not expecting to pass away to soon:thumbup:.


----------



## Dusty and Me (Dec 30, 2010)

Unfortunately a lot of the signs mentioned can be cancer or other problems as well. I have cared for 3 dogs with cancer, and none of them have been the same. Two of my own and one my sisters. Their symptoms were different in each case. So, it really does take awareness of your dogs health on your part with the aid of your vet ! Even then its possible to catch it late.
Two out of 3 of my own dogs have had cancer. One was young and the other one an older dog that I rescued from the pound. If your lucky enough to catch it in the early stages you can try to treat it to get rid of it, whether naturally or through traditional medicine. I have found that it usually takes a combination of both.

Care For a Dog


----------

